# This can't be normal, is it?



## o1dschoo1

GanjaSMK said:


> See pic... trying to pin down a few things. When running RealBench 2.56 the graphics windows shows this:
> 
> View attachment 2478415
> 
> 
> I assume that's being drawn by my video card, which is a 6800XT - OR - is that the IGP from my 10850K? By clockspeed, I assume its the 6800XT.
> If it is, it shouldn't be artifacting like that, should it? It doesn't do anything like that in Timespy and I can get valid results. I am.. perplexed.
> 
> TImespy:
> View attachment 2478416


downloading now to try to replicate man. ill let you know in a few


----------



## o1dschoo1

GanjaSMK said:


> See pic... trying to pin down a few things. When running RealBench 2.56 the graphics windows shows this:
> 
> View attachment 2478415
> 
> 
> I assume that's being drawn by my video card, which is a 6800XT - OR - is that the IGP from my 10850K? By clockspeed, I assume its the 6800XT.
> If it is, it shouldn't be artifacting like that, should it? It doesn't do anything like that in Timespy and I can get valid results. I am.. perplexed.
> 
> TImespy:
> View attachment 2478416


no artifacts my side. id say either gpu or driver related. moneys on driver


----------



## 113802

I'm leaning toward AMD drivers, when I had my Radeon VII it would show up as different colors until a future driver fixed it. RDNA1 had a ton of issues with OpenCL, I wouldn't be shocked if they carried over.

That's just Luxmark which you can download here: LuxMark v3 - LuxCoreRender Wiki

Usually their Linux OpenCL drivers on Linux are better. If you want to validate it's a driver issue install Linux along with AMD's proprietary Pro driver then run Luxmark on Linux.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Thanks gents; appreciate it.


----------



## dagget3450

GanjaSMK said:


> See pic... trying to pin down a few things. When running RealBench 2.56 the graphics windows shows this:
> 
> View attachment 2478415
> 
> 
> I assume that's being drawn by my video card, which is a 6800XT - OR - is that the IGP from my 10850K? By clockspeed, I assume its the 6800XT.
> If it is, it shouldn't be artifacting like that, should it? It doesn't do anything like that in Timespy and I can get valid results. I am.. perplexed.
> 
> TImespy:
> View attachment 2478416



I seem to recall something similar i ran into years ago(may not be relevant anymore)
I ran some sort of bench/program like this that rendered an image and it would have artifacts/look strange if i had any global graphic settings changed like Aliasing etc. I would check your global settings and make sure something isn't turned on that would possibly interfere.


----------

